# Black widow, praying mantis, earth snake and more



## fishman10 (Jun 22, 2010)

Went to camp for a week and found hundreds of less than willing model to shoot.  These are soem of my favorites.  I really liked the black widow.

Praying Mantis macro photos - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Jumping Spider - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Mold and fungus macro shots - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Large Milkweed bug macro photos - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro Flower pictures - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro shots of a green anole lizard - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro photos of an Earth Snake - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro pictures of a cricket frog. - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro butterfly photos - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Macro shots of a black widow - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------

